# [SOLVED] Cyborg Rat 7 sensor not working



## Freedom_787 (Dec 12, 2013)

I bought a Cyborg Rat 7 at the beginning of the year and I fell in love with it and have used it all year. However just a few days ago the sensor stopped working, I can still click and scroll but the sensor doesn't work. I've tried it on other computers and it gives the same result. I've never had this problem before and it has worked perfectly for the past 12 months.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Cyborg Rat 7 sensor not working*

Hi there Freedom_787,

Unfortunately, parts do go bad and it's possible that the sensor on your mouse has gone bad. Do this, try un-installing and re-installing your Cyborg Rat 7 mouse drivers and see if that helps. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Cyborg Rat 7 sensor not working*

Hi Freedom_787 and welcome to TSF :wave:

If the mouse doesn't work on other PCs either, then it's very likely to be the mouse itself that's died. Check the warranty, it should just be within the period for replacement :wink:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Cyborg Rat 7 sensor not working*

As above ^
No drivers are needed for the Mouse to work.
If the Mouse has the same problems on different PC's it's most likely at fault. Your Mouse has a 12 month warranty.


----------



## Freedom_787 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Cyborg Rat 7 sensor not working*

Ok thanks guys I guess I need to hurry with swapping it out as I bought it about 12 months ago.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Cyborg Rat 7 sensor not working*

Good luck.


----------

